# Facebook pictures not loading in App.



## philc21 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've been trying to find a good rom lately. Was on sourcery and loving it but the newest releases gave me unbelievable lag and this issue of fb pictures not loading in the app itself. So i jumped ship after trying everything i could think of and am now on paranoid android but same fb issue. The pictures will load fine for a while then out of no where they'll be very spotty with loading. I tried rebooting, fixing permissions, wiping cache, wiping data for that app. Nothing works... Can anyone think of something or has had this problem before?


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

It happens with me all the time after its been up for a while. Usually when you leave the app and return to it, it will open itself on top of the last session so I always have to hit 'back' fifteen times til I get to my home screen to close out all sessions and then dismiss it in my 'Recents' and then reopen the app to get everything to load again.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

philc21 said:


> I've been trying to find a good rom lately. Was on sourcery and loving it but the newest releases gave me unbelievable lag and this issue of fb pictures not loading in the app itself. So i jumped ship after trying everything i could think of and am now on paranoid android but same fb issue. The pictures will load fine for a while then out of no where they'll be very spotty with loading. I tried rebooting, fixing permissions, wiping cache, wiping data for that app. Nothing works... Can anyone think of something or has had this problem before?


The ROM has nothing to do with fb. Its the app itself. Sometimes their updates just make things worse. You could always search the web for an older version. I believe the latest is 2.3. Hope this helps.
Edit: http://www.androiddrawer.com/9307/download-facebook-2-2-app-apk/
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

Just use the browser site for FB, no issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

The Facebook app is a bag of Richards. Put a bookmark shortcut on your home screen. Hello battery life.


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Ballocaust said:


> The Facebook app is a bag of Richards. Put a bookmark shortcut on your home screen. Hello battery life.


Winner!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

Ballocaust said:


> The Facebook app is a bag of Richards. Put a bookmark shortcut on your home screen. Hello battery life.


"Bag of Richards" LMAO


----------

